# Housse ipad 2 fine



## bartsimp (2 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je suis à la recherche (sans succès) d'une housse iPad 2 qui serait la plus fine possible (et légère) et qui soit constituée comme celle d'apple pour l'iPad 1 (avec en plus l'allumage quand on enlève la couverture).

Vous connaissez la perle rare ?


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (3 Octobre 2011)

Smart cover peut-être....

ou

regarde ici *Etui iPad 2*

J'ai pas l'habitude de faire de la pub mais peut-être trouveras-tu ton bonheur


----------



## cameleone (3 Octobre 2011)

J'ai la Yoobao Genuine Executive et je l'utilise sur mon iPad 2 depuis 5 mois. J'en suis très satisfait : elle est très fine, n'épaissit presque pas l'iPad, elle protège bien et semble solide. Elle dispose en outre d'un système à la Smart Cover permettant d'allumer ou de mettre en veille l'iPad en ouvrant ou en refermant la couverture. Ce système a connu quelques dysfonctionnements dans une première version, mais la housse a été revue et les nouvelles séries ne posent plus de problème.
On peut la trouver sur Amazon, ou encore mieux (et parfois moins cher) vendue neuve sur Ebay.


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (4 Octobre 2011)

Actuellement je suis en train de faire fabriquer des étuis iPad 2 avec batterie 6000mah intégrée ultra fine.

0,4mm d'épaisseur mais avec une batterie intégrée !!!!


----------



## bartsimp (5 Octobre 2011)

Merci pour vos réponses, La yobaao a l'air assez bien réalisée et semble vraiment fine car épousant les contours.
Reste à voir le poids.
Certains modèles sur iphone accessoires sont bien. 
J'aimerais bien avoir les poids.


----------



## cameleone (5 Octobre 2011)

bartsimp a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses, La yobaao a l'air assez bien réalisée et semble vraiment fine car épousant les contours.
> Reste à voir le poids.
> Certains modèles sur iphone accessoires sont bien.
> J'aimerais bien avoir les poids.



Je ne l'ai pas pesée (je n'ai pas de balance sous la main...) mais je peux te dire qu'elle est vraiment légère !


----------



## debutante (15 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

On sait jamais, il ne mette pas le poids des coques, mais je pense que si tu leur demande, il te donneront la reponse. Apres je ne sais pas si cela est dans le style que tu cherches.
www.santa-pi.com

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## bartsimp (15 Novembre 2011)

Merci, mais ce n'est pas vraiment ce que je cherchais, j'en avais acheté une rapidement qui est assez épaisse et pour la prochaine, je penche sur la yobaao.
Quoique celui là http://www.i-phoneaccessoire.com/etui-ipad-2/550-etui-ipad-2-slim-cover.html a l'air pas mal non plus.


----------

